# 19" Tornado Wheels - Width/Offset??



## Bef (Nov 20, 2005)

What is the offset and width of the stock 19" Tornado wheels that come on the Launch Edition Turbo Beetles?

:beer: Thanks.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

The width is 8 inches.
The offset is 48.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> The width is 8 inches.
> The offset is 48.
> 
> Bill


That's the same offset as the 18 X 8 Twisters.


----------

